# Smarty needs a Tonsillectomy, Help



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello all, sorry I'm been away so long, a lot going on this summer. DD moving to Wales and we have her terrier mix until mid October. She and Smarty tolerate each other for 98% of the time the other 2% is major dog fights.

Smarty has had urinary tract infections that have had her on 3 rounds of different antibiotics. Along with that she has had inflamed tonsils that have not responded to any of the medications. When you look you see two cherry red objects in her throat. We think this is why she has not eaten dry food like she should and not felt well for so long. So this week she may have her spay and tonsillectomy. *Has anyone ever had a tonsillectomy on their dogs? *

My trainer has never heard of a dog needing one, but my vet has another Havanese client that had to have 2 of her dogs tonsils removed. These 2 dogs may be related to Smarty as I know her sire had 2 litters in this area around the same time as her birth. He thinks it may be a breed thing as he has done very few in all his years in practice and to have 3 so close and all the same breed makes him wonder.

I say "may" on her surgeries as I do not know I am ready to let her be put to sleep, but I am worried about her never feeling well.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry that Smarty has not been feeling well and you have had a difficult summer. Sandi I have never heard of a dog getting a tonsilectomy. Merck Vet Manual describes it as rare, but producing permanent results. Since you are unsure how to proceed, have you considered a 2nd opinion? Has Smarty had a full range of blood work?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't heard of a tonsillectomy on a dog before, but I would suppose anything is possible! Of course you don't want her in pain and if it was your child you would surely want to get it done if the doctor was recommending it. So your vet has done this operation before? Is it a difficult operation? Big hugs to you and Smarty both! I know you already have alot on your mind so I hope this goes smoothly for you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts and concern.

2 vets in this practice have seen her as they think it is rare also. When I looked in her throat it is very obvious that it is not right. He blood work is fine in all directions. We have pulled it three times in the course of the summer. 

I understand it is a fairly simple operation as it is with humans, She has been due to be spayed for months just waiting for her to get well enough.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh poor Smarty. I have nothing to offer but hugs and support and belly rubs... keep us posted.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and concern.
> 
> 2 vets in this practice have seen her as they think it is rare also. When I looked in her throat it is very obvious that it is not right. He blood work is fine in all directions. We have pulled it three times in the course of the summer.
> 
> I understand it is a fairly simple operation as it is with humans, She has been due to be spayed for months just waiting for her to get well enough.


Sandi,
I would suggest you get another opinion at a different vet, maybe even from a university in your area that has a school for veterinary medicine.

I don't want to scare you all, but I disagree that it is a simple operation, as we almost lost my daughter a couple of years ago from this surgery. It was very serious.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sandi--I am curious about the symptoms that Smarty has been exhibiting and for how long.

I am in favor of the 2nd opinion from a highly respected vet in the area. I am concerned that he has done tonsilectomies on 2 Havanese already (Smarty would be the third) when many people here have never heard of 1 being done on any dog.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandi,
I'm so sorry to read of Smarty not feeling well. I have never heard of that before either,but I know you'll do what is best for your beautiful girl. Hugs to you and Smarty:hug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Smartie is such a sweetie - I have always loved your avatar. She looks so happy! So I am so sorry she is having health difficulties. I have no advice but will offer a prayer that all will soon be well with her. Cazzie and Chelsie send her get-well-soon lickies! Please keep us posted,
Suzy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Sandi,

I'm in GA too so I'm wondering who your breeder is. We're new to having a dog so this is all new to me, Scooter is almost 6 months old and goes in to be neutered in two weeks.

I'm sorry to hear that Smarty is sick and hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry Smarty is not feeling well. Years ago our first poodle kept getting sick and he finally had to have a tonsillectomy (I didn't know it was rare or I probably would have been worried, too!) but he came through with flying colors and never had a problem after that. I have a trainer friend who always takes her dogs with difficult cases to the University hospital in Gainesville, FL. Does Georgia have the same thing? You might want to look into that. I hope you can find satisfaction with Smarty's care.

Kathie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry!

I think I would get a second opinion on this before proceeding. 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The 2 vets that saw Smarty were at different times and I ask the 2nd one to check after her third round of antibiotics, because she still did not act like she felt well and her urine was fine. There is no doubt that the tonsils are very red and swollen. My vet thinks this is very strange also, as he has done very few tonsillectomies in over 30 years of practice. I totally trust this vet as he has taken care of our dogs, cats and horses for most of that time and has never hesitated to send us to UGA if there was in doubt.

Her symptoms are being tired, no extra energy, not really wanting to play, eating around the large chunks of dry food. She will eat it crushed. It started with her just quitting on the agility course. After a couple of runs she would just lay down. I thought it was due to the heat. She never wanted her hard treats, would turn her nose up at them. 

Her blood work showed an infection somewhere and that was all. When we did the urine test we found the urinary track infection and a general check up found the tonsils. All of her bodily functions in the blood test came back normal.

Ann I’ll private post with your question.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Count me in as a fan of Smarty's avatar pic!

I hope she'll be feeling better soon


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi,
I am so sorry Smarty isnt feeling well but I am glad you are finding what is wrong with her. Poor thing if she really does have swollen tonsils. I am glad you also have a vet you can trust. Can you talk to your breeder to find if this is in her line?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Sandi, I'm so sorry.
Carole :grouphug:


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I would definetley talk to the breeder about this and mention the two others that may be related having the same problem. She may mbe able to offer some insight or at least she should know what is going on. I would want to know.
I would be very concerned that it is rare and your vet has done 3 operations. That sounds odd. It could be possible and something is definetely going on with your poor girl but I would highly suggest you get a second opionion from another vet office. A different doctor in the same practice is not going to be as biased as a doctor from an entirly different practice. 
I hope she feels well soon.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/121617.htm

Sandi, this is a good link.
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Good link Carole, thank you


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Smarty is ill -based on the info that Carole from the Merck Vet Manual link, it sounds like she's a textbook case (just my opinion - no experience or special knowledge). Give her a hug for us and keep us in the loop.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I sure hope you can get some answers soon. Its terrible when they dont feel well!
Blessings to both of you


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry Smarty has to have a tonsillectomy. I've never heard of a dog needing one before. I will send good thoughts for a successful surgery and a smooth and easy recovery.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... poor sweetie! It sucks that Smarty isn't feeling herself and is so tired. When our dogs start behaving differently, it always makes us wonder. 

If the 3 rounds of antibiotics for her urinary tract infection didn't help her tonsil inflammation, what other option is there? Tonsillitis, is by definition, an inflammation so in theory, Smarty should have responded well while she was on the antibiotics. Wonder what's going on? Wouldn't she complain of pain in her throat, maybe? I don't know. It's not something I'm at all familiar with! 

Good luck and do keep us posted, Sandi.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry ( Poor baby. I had my tonsils taken out and it is a tough surgery. I am glad you have a great vet that you trust. That is so important.

K.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Smarty. I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am curious if they have done a throat culture. It is very possible that the antibiotics for the UTI were not effective against whatever was growing on the tonsils. It is also possible that the tonsilitis is viral and then the antibiotics would not work.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am so sorry Smarty is sick, my heart stopped when I started reading your first post. I agree with the others this is a serious operation that maybe should be looked at by a specialist in the area. I wouldnt wait too long, if she isnt eating she might get weaker and not be able to fight off any infections. What did your breeder say about this? 

I am sending positive thoughts to you and your adorable little girl. :grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you for all of your well wishes and thoughts, my dilemma is she is scheduled to be spayed and I want the tonsillectomy done at the same time. My time is fast running out so I am a little bit of a basket case.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Smarty doing??? Let us know what is going on with the sweet girl.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandi, prayers are sent for Smarty and you today. How is she doing?
Carole


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Everyone, No surgery this week as planned, Smarty started a round of Clavamox this week. Her tonsils are still swollen and very red. The cultures do not show anything useful in pin pointing the problem. We are not going to rush into anything, she needs to be spayed but not with an active infection in her system. If the tonsils do not respond with this drug we may go ahead and remove with her spay. She does seem to be feeling better and has wanted to play today. I’ll let you know next week what is happening.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Huge healing hugs for Smarty :hug: Sure hope the new meds do the job.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck with the new meds! I would love to see her avoid surgery if she can.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I think you are smart to not rush into surgery~
I hope the new meds do the trick and she is feeling better soon!eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Get well sweet Smarty!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope the meds work, sounds like Smarty is feeling better though if she wants to play. Good sign.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero and I are sending "get well" wishes to Smarty. I do pray the meds will work so she can avoid surgery.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How is Smarty feeling?
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am also sending well wishes and hoping Smarty is doing better.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for thinking of her, your good wishes are appreciated. We will know about the tonsils next week when she returns to the vet. She finished her last rounds of antibiotics so I am hopeful. BUT........

Now she is going through a false pregnancy!!! She has two babies she has to take everywhere with her, Minnie Mouse and her Carrot. I know this is part of her attitude toward my DD’s dog that is with us until mid October. Daily growling and some fights, as they say “this too will pass”, “what does not kill you will make you stronger”, etc, etc……. What a summer!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh my, Sandi! It seems like you've just had one thing after another. 

Even though you won't have any official news on how the antibiotics did, are you seeing any improvement in her? False pregnancies don't have any impact on spay surgeries, do they? Although, they probably do provide increased blood flow due to the swelling, etc. I bet you're looking forward to some normalcy where Smarty is concerned!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, all my research says to wait until the False Pregnancy has passed before spaying, more for their mental health than anything else. Three weeks are suppose to be the time frame. I hope this is correct.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I will be glad when I put my DD's dog on the plane for the UK. Two very spoiled females are more than I want to handle again. They go from very best friends, cute as can be, to worst enemies in a split second.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> Kimberly, all my research says to wait until the False Pregnancy has passed before spaying, more for their mental health than anything else. Three weeks are suppose to be the time frame. I hope this is correct.


That sounds like a logical time frame due to everything that goes along with a false pregnancy physically and mentally. It also buys you a little time to make sure you're all set for the tonsillectomy if you still end up going that route.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well, it sounds like Smarty is spunky!!
good sign. what's the other breed of dog/size?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know why but thinking of her carrying around Minnie Mouse and her carrot just about made me spit my coffee out from laughing! That's gotta be cute.
I'll bet you will be glad to see this summer end.
Carole


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Smarty, sorry to hear what both of you are going through.

May I ask what food are you feeding? Could the UTI and tonsils be allergy related? I know a few people who switched to raw and had all UTI problems disappear. I have Dr Pitcairn's book on Natural Health and he is well respected. The below applies to dogs and cats.

Maybe this will help


> When my friend took her other cat with UIT to a vet, he recommended Purina UIT prescription formula kibble dry food for her cat pal! *How could an educated professional not know that grains itself can make urine more alkaline*. How dare he recommend that kind of food as the cat's primary diet!
> What's even more ridiculous is that many conventional vets prescribe antibiotics to cats with UIT. How is that so?? UIT is not caused by bacteria! Any idiot should know that by now!!!
> Dr. Pitcairn (Natural Healthcare for cats and dogs) has never found it necessary to use antibiotics for over 17 years in his practice. He also points out that others claim that ash in food is responsible for UIT. Yet current scientific research show that the problem is from the urine being too alkalaine. Yet, many pet food manufacturers have increased the acid content in their food in the hopes of treating it. So that's why we see dry food bags marked "Specially formulated for cats with UIT". However DR. Pitcairn states that these extra acid formulations only has side effects and all it does is cover up the problem without curing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Smarty! I have a friend whose dog had a false pregnancy, she carried around a rolled up pair of socks for about a week. I think this little mini dachsund (sp) would have taken your hand off if you tried to take it away! She finally gave it up though.
I hope Smarty is feeling better!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Also found this on Tonsils...



> Dogs have tonsils like humans do. Dogs with weak immune systems are also prone to tonsillitis since they cannot easily shake off infections. Dogs have one set of tonsils: one tonsil is located on each side of the throat. They are found within a fold of tissue referred to as a tonsillar crypt. The tonsils are part of the lymphatic system. In the normal pet they function to kill germs that enter the body through the mouth. Sometimes the tonsils become chronically infected leading to recurrent sore throats. They can become inflamed, and when they do, it is called tonsillitis.
> 
> What are the causes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sandi,
I am so sorry about Smarty, you are wise to wait for the false pregnancy to pass as all hormonal levels are high when they are going through this phase. If she has already had her heat cycle then you have a few months to get everything under control before you have her spayed. Having an active infection when doing surgery is not good and I really think I would agree that you might want to look at her diet first. I had my tonsills out when I was 1 1/2 years old and again around 16, they could not get rid of the infection long enough to schedule surgery so just did it anyway. I would also get a second opinion and maybe make sure there isn't another cause. If not a vet hospital, maybe a holistic vet that may give you an alternative. I have never heard of this in a Havanese so you might see if your vet could get in touch with the other person that had the issue and you two could try to find things in common, breeder, food or area. Good luck and maybe the false pregnancy came at a good time to let you do a little research.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has been through all the testing, cultures and with the Urinary tract infection 4 rounds of antibiotic in the last 9 weeks. No throwing up or coughing, her only signs were going of her kibble and I noticed she was swallowing a lot at night. The vet actually found her tonsils when giving her a general check up when she still was not herself after the 2nd round of antibiotic. I am hoping they are cleared up when we go back next week.

Smarty has been on Natural Balance Potato & Duck Kibble most of her life. We changed to the Hill’s KD for about a month for the kidneys. Last week I started cooking equal parts of beef liver, carrots, green beans and beef as an additive to the dry kibble to get her to eat. Both dogs love this combination and lick their bowls clean.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If you really don't want any reoccurence of the UTI, you may want to forgo the Hills totally. Careful with the liver, organ meat is very dense and too much can be harmful, It should be no more than about 10% of the total meat volume. You are better off feeding more beef heart and less liver. I'm sure the dogs much prefer the cooked ground beef. lol

I highly recommend this book, such an excellent source. He includes all sorts of recipes depending on illness. http://www.amazon.com/Pitcairns-Complete-Guide-Natural-Health/dp/157954973X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1222112550&sr=8-1


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The Hills KD was recommended because of the UTI. It did get her back to eating. Thank you for the book link.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread. I came here to check on Smarty.. I am hope she is feeling a bit better. But I am so intrigued by this false pregnancy... Is this something that really happens? what are the symptoms other than carrying around surrogate babies? Is there a physical component as well? Poor Smarty. Poor you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

False Pregnancies are very frequent in dogs. I first noticed Smarty’s vulva not going down after her heat cycle that ended in late July. I attributed it to the UTI. Her attitude was grumpy with her new temporary house mate, extra closeness to me. Then we noticed her utters were beginning to enlarge, she was nesting in every room I went to. On Friday she became obsessed with her Minnie and Carrot, keeping them close to her, starting fights with DD dog when she got near them. She will not go out to pee unless I have one of them with me and she has the other in her mouth. It is cute but I’m really ready for my normal Smarty to be back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh wow Sandy-- that must be so sad/funny to watch and live with. There is so much more to owning a dog than most of us think of when we get IWAP. I had never heard of it. 

Misty


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is a good thing I planned on spaying her, as she is very time consuming little mother. I can not imagine her with real babies. She would drive me nuts.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> It is a good thing I planned on spaying her, as she is very time consuming little mother. I can not imagine her with real babies. She would drive me nuts.


Sandi, you are too funny!!
ound:ound:ound:ound:
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> False Pregnancies are very frequent in dogs. I first noticed Smarty's vulva not going down after her heat cycle that ended in late July. I attributed it to the UTI. Her attitude was grumpy with her new temporary house mate, extra closeness to me. Then we noticed her utters were beginning to enlarge, she was nesting in every room I went to. On Friday she became obsessed with her Minnie and Carrot, keeping them close to her, starting fights with DD dog when she got near them. She will not go out to pee unless I have one of them with me and she has the other in her mouth. It is cute but I'm really ready for my normal Smarty to be back.


Having my first dog ever, and he being male, and neutered, i am fascinated.
:ear:

do you have a pic of Smarty being maternal?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty now only has one baby, she let the Carrot stay in last night & this morning. Being a good Mommy means: taking your baby out, cleaning it and playing with it. Did you notice the short hair?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OMG she is adorable with her chosen "baby". I particularly love the last shot because IIRC that i show I held DS often.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh is Smarty a cute little wannabe momma. I hope her throat and her hormones feel better soon.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, I went through a false pregnancy with my little Pom. When the vet told me SHE THOUGHT she was going to have babies -- I told him he was nuts and maybe it was time for me to find another vet...lol He said, you just watch her, she will start finding a place to give birth -- she will stop jumping off the sofa and going up or down steps, etc.

Well, the next night when we started to bed she would not come up the stairs and stayed at the bottom crying till I went back and picked her up. A couple of days later she gathered towels, socks, underwear...anything we left on the floor to a corner in the guest bedroom. She acted like she was sick, then got her stuffed bear and added to her pile. For days she took care of her bear. She would lay beside it and lift her legs like it was nursing!!! She acted like a 90 year old walking around. After about 10 days she finally jumped off the bed...forgot about the bear...and was back to her jumpy self. It was a strange thing to see!!!

I hope Smarty will be back to normal soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you that is exactly the way she has been, except she wants to keep her baby near me. I hope she is letting up a little. She dropped her "baby" and chased a rabbit out of the yard this morning.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope Smarty starts feeling better soon. I love the pics you posted. She's cute with her shorter hair!  

Pls. let us know what you decide to do about her tonsils in the coming weeks.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I love Smarty's new hairstyle. Looks so soft and cute.
Glad she's getting over her "pregnancy" but it does sound soo cute to watch.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was checking back on Smarty. I'm also fascinated with the false pregnancy. It is very interesting to me as I've never heard of that before. Smarty is cute in her new "do". She has the prettiest coloring---

Hope before too long she is back to herself.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Smarty is adorable in her short cut! I love the silver, reminds me of my Emmy!
I have gone thru a false pregnancy with one of my girls. And I agree with you, no fun!
I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Smarty looks adorable in her new do.  The false pregnancy, although cute, doesn't sounds like alot of fun! You have a crabby demanding girl and no cute puppies for all your trouble! :laugh:


----------

